# DSL auf unseren Rechners zu langsam- Techniker sagt alles okay -.-



## Myar (11. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

Hier bei uns im schönen Norden bietet unser Lokaler Provider eine 100000 kBit Leitung an. Die haben wir auch und anfangs lief es auch okay. Nur auf einmal nicht mehr.
Starte ich zum Beispiel einen Speedtest auf "wieistmeineip.de", spuckt der Test eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 36.370 kbit/s aus.
Der Techniker vom Provider war gerade da und hat seinen Laptop an die Buchse gesteckt. Und siehe da, er erreicht ca 97000 kBit.
Nur leider wusste der auch nicht, warum bei uns auf zwei Rechnern und einem Laptop diese Geschwindigkeit nicht erreicht wird -.-

Auf allen drei Rechnern ist Win Vista drauf, die hängen hinter einem Router von Netgaer. Alle drei nutzen OnBoard LAN. Auch ohne Router wirds net schneller.

Ich habe bereits den TCPOptimizer ausprobiert. Ohne Erfolg.

Weiß einer von euch, woran es noch liegen könnte?

Gruß
Myar


----------



## grubsnek (11. August 2009)

Also ich halte vom Speedtest auf wieistmeineip.de generell nicht wirklich viel. Speed.io und speedtest.net sind meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Am besten sind immer noch die 100MB Testdaten zum Downloaden.

Zu deinen Problem fällt mir nicht wirklich was ein. Am Router bzw. am WAN -> LAN Durchsatz kann es nicht liegen, da es ja auch ohne dem Gerät die Geschwindigkeitsprobleme gibt. 
Und wenn du sagst, dass die 100Mbit schon mal an deinen Rechner angelegen hätten, dann sollte es auch nicht am PC liegen.


----------



## midnight (11. August 2009)

Myar schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Hier bei uns im schönen Norden bietet unser Lokaler Provider eine 100000 kBit Leitung an. Die haben wir auch und anfangs lief es auch okay. Nur auf einmal nicht mehr.
> Starte ich zum Beispiel einen Speedtest auf "wieistmeineip.de", spuckt der Test eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 36.370 kbit/s aus.
> ...



Was für einen Provider hast du denn? Im hohen Norden gibts eigentlich nur ein Glasfasernetz und das befindet sich in Hamburg.

so far


----------



## Myar (11. August 2009)

Wir sind bei Wilhelm Tel und in Norderstedt 
Habe nun mal wieder ohne Router Speed.io Test gemacht. Der spuckte dieses mal zumindest 50000 kBits aus. Immerhin die Hälfte...

Ich baue mal gleich meine alze PCi Netzwerkkarte von D-Link ein... zwar ohne große Hoffnung aber ich habe es versucht *g*

Edit: Nein, auch eine andere Netzwerkkarte bringt nichts...
Gruß
Myar


----------



## Malkav85 (11. August 2009)

Hast du vielleicht eine Firewall, die irgendwie falsch konfiguriert ist? Das wäre jetzt die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir einfällt.


----------



## Myar (11. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

Also ich habe nen Router der eine Firewall hat. Aber den habe ich ja abgestöpselt. Und ansonsten läuft nur die Windows Vista Firewall. Habe ich zwischenzeitlich mal deaktiviert. Ohne Erfolg.

Es muss ja was sein, dass ich unter Win Vista auf allen drei Rechnern irgendwie gleich eingestellt habe. Nur was Oo

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2009)

das hängt auch davon ab, ob der server, den du besuchst, überhaupt so eine bandbreite liefern kann. da in 9-95% der user maximal DSL16K nutzen, kann es sein, dass die server nicht auf mehr als 40k ausgelegt sind bzw. wenn halt viele auf diesem server grad online sind die bandbreite beschränkt is.

welche seite oder welches verfahren hat der techniker denn zum test durchgefürht?


----------



## Myar (11. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

Also bei "wieistmeineip.de" habe ich mal die 97000 kBits/s erreicht. Das war kurz nachdem die Leitung aktiv war.
Der Techniker hat auch dort einmal geschaut und auf Kabeldeutschland.de. Da gibt es wohl auch einen Speedtest. Den hat der aber an meinem Rechner auch benutzt. Mit dem selben Ergebnis, dass er nur auf die 35000 kBits/s kam.
Ich komme gerade auf 40000 auf Kabeldeutschland.
Das ist es ja, was mich so zum verzweifeln bringt. Der hat dann auch nur verdutzt geguckt und fand das sehr merkwürdig...

Also entweder hat der Typ getrickst, oder es muss doch an irgendeiner Windows/Netzwerk Einstellung liegen. Glaube ich zumindest....

Gruß
Myar


----------



## dot (11. August 2009)

Speedtests werden per FTP-Protokoll bei einem Uniserver gemacht (Linux ISO & co). Was hast du denn da fuer Werte (z.B. Filezilla als FTP-Client)?


----------



## Myar (11. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

habe gerade mal Ubuntu per FTP herunter geladen. Dabei kam ich auf 3,4 MBit/s mit Firefox Downloader.


----------



## K3n$! (11. August 2009)

Da liegt dann wirklich ein Problem vor und nicht nur bei der HP.

Hab selbst ne 50MBit Leitung und da komm ich auch per DLManager mindestens auf 5MB/s.

Mal ne Frage, was habt ihr für nen Router ?

Kenn mich da in der Hardware nicht so aus, aber ich kenn nicht viele Geräte, die 100MBit mitmachen bzw. das Signal verarbeiten können.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

Moin!

Naja, der Router scheint ja aber nicht das Problem zu sein, da ich meinen Rechner mal direkt per Lan Kabel, ohne Router dazwischen, an die Dose geklemmt habe und dann halt eine Breitbandverbindung eingerichtet. Internet war da, aber es hat sich nichts an der Geschwindigkeit getan.

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2009)

In deiner Netzwerkkarte sind auch 100Mbit eingestellt? nicht das dort 10Mbit drin steht. 

Mal ein anderes Kabel nehmen? Andere Tageszeiten probieren? Mal einen anderen Rechner/Laptop von bekannten ranhängen? Mal Windows neuinstallieren und testen?


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

Moin!

Also ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
- Anderes Kabel (mit dem die PS3 Blitzschnell was ausm Store runter geladen hat. Man sah zwar nicht den Download wert, aber ich habe die Datei Größe mal aufm Rechner (600MB) runter geladen. Die PS3 war doppelt so schnell, also hatte die wohl gute 6-8 MBit/s) Also liegt nicht am Kabel. Sind aber CAT 5E Kabel, wenn das was aussagt
- Wie gesagt, bereits ohne Router gestestet
- Ne andere Netzwerkkarte eingebaut
- TCPOptimizer verwendet (nen Tool dass der Techniker von Wilhelm Tel empfohlen hatte)
- Die Tests führe ich nun seit drei Wochen unregelmäßig durch
- Leitung nun auch per FTP Download die schneller gehen sollten, getestet
- Techniker hatte seine 9 MBit. Ich war nicht selbst dabei, konnte also nicht sehen welches OS er zum Beispiel hatte

Was haben die bisher verwendeten Rechner gemeinsam: Vista wurde von mir halt selbst installiert *g*
Die beiden Rechner haben halt das selbe Mainbaord und somit die selbe NT Karte. Der Laptop halt nicht.

So, dein Vorschlag Fr3@k hat mich grad daran erinenrt, dass ich noch nen uralt Lapi mit Win XP wo rumliegen habe. Mal den anschließen und testen, danke dafür 
Aber wie überprüfe ich denn, ob die Netzwerkkarte nur auf 10MBit steht?
Naja und ich könnt halt noch ne Partition machen, auf die ich grad schnell Windows 7 RC installier (Win 7 weil da brauch ich nicht erstmal noch 10k Updates^^)

Joah, das waren die bisherigen Versuche...

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2009)

Teste doch auch mal 2 Paralle downloads. Ob du damit auf Fullspeed kommst


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

Hehe, nu klingt du wie der Herr am Telefon vom Support, der seine Liste abgearbeitet hat 
Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen- zwei parallele Downloads von untschiedlichen Servern wurde durchgeführt. Ergebnis war, dass die sich sich 3.5 MBit untereinander aufgeteilt haben.

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2009)

Und was sagt der Laptop test?

vllt. mal nen anderen Browser nehmen?


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

Bisher noch gar nichts. Sitze gerade im Büro und kann von hier aus leider net handeln 
Also ich melde mich dann wohl heute Abend und berichte, was der gute graue Kasten zustande bringt *g*

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Xetic (12. August 2009)

Bin schon gespannt auf die Lösung!

Hatte bei meinem Internet auch das Problem, dass ich nur mit 200kB/s geladen habe, und der Download immer erst nach 5 Sekunden startete und sich von 2KB/s raufgearbeitet hat.

Dann gerade in dem Moment als ich angerufen habe beim Support, habe ich zufällig ne Datei gedownloadet, und schwupps, der Speed war wieder bei meinen alten 440kB/s .

Würde auch gerne wissen an was es bei dir mangelt


----------



## rebel4life (12. August 2009)

Versuch es mal mit einer LiveCD, dadurch könntest du ein Software- bzw. Hardwareproblem ausschließen.

Ubuntu wäre zum Beispiel eine LiveCD, runterladen, auf ne CD brennen und davon starten, PC per LAN Kabel an den Router anschließen und einen Test durchführen.


----------



## Lexx (12. August 2009)

ich denke, der Netgear-Router ist überfordert.. 

Musste meinen alten damals auch tauschen..


----------



## rebel4life (12. August 2009)

Das mit dem Router scheint logisch zu sein, aber der Techniker hatte ja volle Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das mit dem Router scheint logisch zu sein, aber der Techniker hatte ja volle Geschwindigkeit.


 
Und ich habe es ohne Router ausprobiert 

Aber das mit der Live DVD ist ne gute Idee! Setze ich mit auf die Liste mit dem zweiten laptop für heut Abend!

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Lexx (12. August 2009)

der techniker ging auch über den router.. ?


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

Nein, der Techniker hatte nicht den Router ausprobiert. Soweit ich das erzählt bekommen habe, ging es ihm nur darum zu testen, ob die Leitung geht. Unsere Hardware hat den nicht interessiert.

Ich habe nun den alten Laptop, der noch Win XP Home SP2 installiert hat und seit über nem Jahr nicht in Betrieb war, an die Leitung gehangen.
Selbes Ergebnis.
Und gerade noch eine Slax Live CD gestartet. Speedtest.
Noe.
So langsam hege ich ein paar Zweifel gegenüber dem Herrn vom  Support....


----------



## Dark Hunter (20. August 2009)

Ist das noch aktuell? Falls ja: Schonmal Gedanken über die Technik an sich gemacht? Afaik ist es in Bereichen mit Glasfasernetzen so, dass eine maximale Geschwindigkeit theoretisch erreicht werden kann, es jedoch von der Auslastung abhängt, ob diese tatsächlich erreicht wird. Die Leitungen werden nämlich von mehreren Nutzern zugleich verwendet, weshalb nie der volle Speed garantiert ist, sondern nur ein Mindestwert (wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann waren das bei wilhelm.tel 30MBit/s). 
Du könntest da ja mal nachhaken, ich hatte mich nämlich nicht vor all zu langer Zeit selbst über wilhelm.tel informiert und irgendwo war mir gerade dieser Nachteil aufgefallen!


----------



## swatty (20. August 2009)

Oder versuche doch mal bitte deinen Virenschutz auszuschalten. Ich hatte auf einer Lan beim Dateitransfer schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem, das ich so lösen konnte.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## david430 (20. August 2009)

also ich hab ma so ein tuning tool draufgehabt und da konnte man einstellen auf welche bandbreite windows zurückgreift, des greift standardmäßig nämlich net so gut zu, und mit dem konnte man es auf dsl stellen. also ich fand, dass es dann schneller lief, ist vielleicht alles nur verarsche in dem tool, aber ich fand eben, dass es was gebracht hat... tvista hieß es....


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

@Dark Hunter: wo hast du die Info her? Habe ich noch nie gehört. diese Aussage kenne ich nur bei Kabel.
Aber sollte eigentlich trotzdem nicht zu einem Problem werden. Glasfaser schafft doch zig TBits. Habe grade was von 300TBits pro Ader gelesen! und in Hamburg ist die 100MBit jetzt Standard - das würde dann ja nicht klappen.

http://www2.ikb.at/imperia/md/content/ikb/telekommunikation/ikb_folder_kmu_ikbnet_v11_screen.pdf

Würd mich mal interessieren. 

BTW: wie ist meien IP hat mir grad 2mal eine 120MBit Leitung bescheinigt, obwohl es nur ne 30MBit ist...
http://www.speed.io/index_deu.html hat den download fast immer korrekt erkannt.


----------



## midnight (20. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> @Dark Hunter: wo hast du die Info her? Habe ich noch nie gehört. diese Aussage kenne ich nur bei Kabel.
> Aber sollte eigentlich trotzdem nicht zu einem Problem werden. Glasfaser schafft doch zig TBits. Habe grade was von 300TBits pro Ader gelesen! und in Hamburg ist die 100MBit jetzt Standard - das würde dann ja nicht klappen.



Das Problem ist nicht die Leitung an sich, die kann mehr als genug übertragen. Aber der Provider hat nur ein gewisses Kontingent, was er vermieten kann. Es ist (behaupte ich mal) unmöglich, tausenden Kunden gleichzeitig volle 100 mbits zuzusichern. Die Provider rechnen damit, dass die Kapazitäten nicht immer voll ausgeschöpft werden und kalkulieren danach ihre Preise.

so far


----------



## Myar (20. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

Ja das Thema ist noch aktuell.
Virenscanner sowie Windows Firewall wurden schon mal abgestellt.
Zudem hatte ich die volle Leistung ja mal, und selbst unter Linux wurde der Wert nicht erreicht. Der Techniker hatte ja fast gleichzeitig zu meinem Rechner 70000kBits/s mehr. was also heißt, dass diese Geschwindigkeit durchaus durch diese Leitung ankommen kann.

Ich hege nun den Verdacht, dass irgendwo im System von WT unter unseren Anmeldedaten für den PPoE die Leitung nicht für vollen Download freigegeben ist.

Und dass die minimal 30000 kBits/s garantieren wäre ziemlich gewagt. Denn dann zahle ich lieber gleich zehn Euro weniger und bekomme halt auch "nur" die 30000kBits/s die ich dann aber auch nur bezahle.

Nene, 100000kBits/s sind gebucht, habe nochmal im Vertrag gelesen. Es gibt keine minimal Garantie. Und zum Glück keine feste Laufzeit, denn ich frage nun hier mal, wer nen guten INet Anbieter kennt, mit mehr als 16000kBits/s?
Kabeldeutschland geht leider nicht....

Naja, ich habe dem Support nochmal Dampf gemacht. Die wollen sich morgen melden... mal gucken.

Gruß
Myar


----------



## K3n$! (21. August 2009)

Guck mal, ob du bei dir VDSL bestellen kannst.

Sind halt 25'000 bzw. 50'000 KBit und die kommen auch immer an, solang die bei dir verfügbar sind.

Denn ich habe letztens iwo gelesen, dass die Telekom sogar bei 48MBit die Leitung nicht für VDSL50 schaltet.

Ansonsten ist mir nur Unitymedia sowie Kabeldt. mit DSL Leitungen über 16'000KBit bekannt.

Wenn bei dir Glasfaser verfügbar ist und es einen anderen Anbieter gibt, dann würde ich da auf jedenfall mal anfragen.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## midnight (21. August 2009)

Also die Frage nach dem Provider ist immer so eine Sache. Ich kenne Leute mit KD die haben volle 32mbit und keine Problem und wieder andere kommen weder mit dem Internet noch mit dem Telefon klar.

Wenn du große Leitungen suchst, musst du eigentlich immer auf lokale Anbieter zurückgreifen.

so far


----------



## Kaputt ? (25. August 2009)

Hmm in die Modemverwaltung kommst du nicht rein oder ?

Weil ich kann in meinem Modem nachschauen auf welchen Speed es eingestellt ist.


----------

